# treatment advise required: gold fish dying with ulcers



## Amymyo (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I got 6 cold water gold fishes and one died just this morning with ulcer. I am changing the water and notice other gold fishes got the ulcers as well.

Can someone advise which treatment I should put to the new water to stop all fishes to die?

Please see the ulcers in the following links:
http://www.petforums.co.uk/photos/img_1745.74649/
http://www.petforums.co.uk/photos/albums/my-pets.22134/


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi and sorry your fish are having these problems.

I don't have goldfish myself, so one of the other members on here who keeps goldfish might be able to advise you better than me on the appropriate treatment, but I do know that ulcers can be linked to poor water quality, and are unlikely to heal if the water quality is less than perfect. Do you have a test kit, and if so, could you test for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate, and post the results?

Hopefully one of our 'goldfish people' will be along soon to give you more advice - it might be worth re-posting this in the "fish keeping chat" section to make sure it gets seen.


----------



## Amymyo (Jul 18, 2015)

NaomiM said:


> Hi and sorry your fish are having these problems.
> 
> I don't have goldfish myself, so one of the other members on here who keeps goldfish might be able to advise you better than me on the appropriate treatment, but I do know that ulcers can be linked to poor water quality, and are unlikely to heal if the water quality is less than perfect. Do you have a test kit, and if so, could you test for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate, and post the results?
> 
> Hopefully one of our 'goldfish people' will be along soon to give you more advice - it might be worth re-posting this in the "fish keeping chat" section to make sure it gets seen.


 Thanks Naomi, going to garden centre tomorrow to get some help.

Water has a bit of algae recently and I changed them, clean the pond just today, hope it gives enough time to survive. But don't know what to do with the ulcers, only 2 of them is clean is rest of them, all got one ulcer each. Can someone advise what kind of treatments are available for my poor cold water gold fish?


----------



## Amymyo (Jul 18, 2015)

Today went to garden centre and bought NT labs Koi ulcer swap and seal. They are not Koi, just gold fish but garden centre advise that should treat the ulcer well. Finger cross. Not sure if I need to give them medicated food as well. Is there anybody know?


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

From what I've read, the advice seems to be to try the swab stuff first, then if you don't see results with that, to add the medicated food as well. But as I say, I'm no expert, just going on what I've read.

Did you get test results? Treatment will only work if the water quality is perfect. If you don't have a test kit, the API range are good and they do one especially for ponds - http://www.amazon.co.uk/API-Pondcare-Master-Outdoor-Maintenance/dp/B00KHJH73W/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1437324177&sr=8-9&keywords=api+master+kit
though their standard freshwater test kit would also be fine for what you need.


----------

